# survival food



## airborne (Feb 22, 2012)

alot of my friends and family members have started to prep and Ive been asked about the survival food companys like emergency essentials and others. what company would you guys reccommend for a year supply of food. Not everyone can or wants to do it themselves.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

We all have our favorite sources for supplies. One suggestion is to buy smaller serving sizes of various brands and taste test them, no sense in buying a bulk order to find you don't like the brands you chose. Many local stores carry the smaller serving packages. Once you find what you like, a group order or bulk order can be purchased.

For those who do can or cook from scratch, canning supplies or bulk ingredients like rice and beans can be purchased at several places for reasonable costs, especially if several families split the order and shipping costs, or the gas to pick up the order at a warehouse type store..


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

airborne said:


> alot of my friends and family members have started to prep and Ive been asked about the survival food companys like emergency essentials and others. what company would you guys reccommend for a year supply of food. Not everyone can or wants to do it themselves.


My favorite supplier is the local warehouse that supplies food / drink / etc to restaraunts and convienience-stores and such. Frozen food, canned food, large bulk food and great prices.

After that, I purchase freeze-dried goods in #10 can (Thrive) through a local LTS-food storage company (Briden Solutions).

A year's worth of food takes up significant space, you might be building shelving and other storage solutions to hold it all. Good luck!


----------

